# The Rebatemate



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Thanks to Jim Swain at Wallboardtools Austrailia i had the chance to try out a Rebatemate on my house, Its a clever tool and it sure can help solve some butt joint problems common with wallboard hanging.


I noticed there was no direct thread for the Rebatemate so i thought i would start one and pull together some info in one spot.

Heres an older thread on it.
http://www.drywalltalk.com/f9/butt-joint-tool-2372/

And here is a link with attached promo Video.
http://www.rebatemate.com.au/index.php?pg=2

And here is a clip of my place and where i used it, It takes a few test runs to get the feel of it but its easy enough. As you can see i used it where ever i could, It can even save some scrap board, Just make your own rebate on some off cuts if you find a place for it.

Its only a cheap camara and the microphones not the best so you may not hear me to well, But you will get the idea. At least i gave it a go.

If anybody else has any pics or clips or something to add then feel free.


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

:thumbup: I can understand what he's saying  
Looking good Caz :thumbsup:


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

Looks like you got plenty of practice with it Caz. Looks good. You will be impressed once you start running some tapes:yes:, they will end up as flat as a night carters hat.

Oh yea, understood every word.


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

If Jim Swain needs a US "demonstration technician", I'd be happy to give the rebate-mate a try, and then talk about it a whole bunch on the internet and in the real world.:yes:


----------



## TonyM (Aug 4, 2008)

Good luck getting paid extra to do that.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Well that sucks, I understood everything you said, how can I pick on you now. Except, at the 1:28 mark, whats a gerge, and when you say sheets, it sounds like sheeps:thumbup:

trim-tex doll at 2:30 mark, send me my prize:whistling2:

That's not a small house, that's a normal sized house. Perfect sized house for a one man machine taper, So quit down playing the size of your house "cazna the rich [email protected]" and get taping so we can see the vids:thumbup:


----------



## jswain (May 5, 2011)

SlimPickins said:


> If Jim Swain needs a US "demonstration technician", I'd be happy to give the rebate-mate a try, and then talk about it a whole bunch on the internet and in the real world.:yes:


Well SlimPickins if you want to PM me your contact details I'll check with the RebateMate guys if they want to take up your offer:thumbsup:


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

jswain said:


> Well SlimPickins if you want to PM me your contact details I'll check with the RebateMate guys if they want to take up your offer:thumbsup:


Looks like slim must of fainted after reading your post, there's no reply:whistling2:

Unless you got a PM stating "Dear Santa, thank you for....."


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

2buckcanuck said:


> Well that sucks, I understood everything you said, how can I pick on you now. Except, at the 1:28 mark, whats a gerge, and when you say sheets, it sounds like sheeps:thumbup:
> 
> trim-tex doll at 2:30 mark, send me my prize:whistling2:
> 
> That's not a small house, that's a normal sized house. Perfect sized house for a one man machine taper, So quit down playing the size of your house "cazna the rich [email protected]" and get taping so we can see the vids:thumbup:


A gerge is a garage  And sorry no prize for you, You missed the trimtex doll at the end on the table, The cameras moving a bit fast to see it though.

Its a small place compared to the massive places posted on here, I still feel a little tiny but its going to be a comfortable and easy home to live in i think/hope.

Glad you understood me, I mumble a bit sometimes, Kiwi accent is a bit drony, I went to get a burger a few months back and a couple of canadian chicks were working there for a few weeks traveling through and i was like, Holy sh!t these girls put some effort into talking, Wow man calm down, But its just how they are, Even there faces where going for it, If i went to canada i would need some special pills so i could keep up. P, E, F,G whatever all that crap is.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

cazna said:


> A gerge is a garage  And sorry no prize for you, You missed the trimtex doll at the end on the table, The cameras moving a bit fast to see it though.
> 
> Its a small place compared to the massive places posted on here, I still feel a little tiny but its going to be a comfortable and easy home to live in i think/hope.
> 
> Glad you understood me, I mumble a bit sometimes, Kiwi accent is a bit drony, I went to get a burger a few months back and a couple of canadian chicks were working there for a few weeks traveling through and i was like, Holy sh!t these girls put some effort into talking, Wow man calm down, But its just how they are, Even there faces where going for it, If i went to canada i would need some special pills so i could keep up. P, E, F,G whatever all that crap is.


I missed a doll

Don't forget, those houses you see us do, we can't afford them, or a house like yours, "Cazna the rich"

If you ever visit Canada, start in Newfoundland 1st, you will feel at home there, they will talk like you. Travel SW to Nova Scotia and New brunswick, You will hear typical Canuck, spoken at a laid back pace. Go west through Quebec as FAST as you can,,,,,,, Frenchmen:whistling2:..... then you will be at a loss in Ontario, we talk too fast. Then the rest of Canada, they speak at a normal pace,,, eh'

so when you coming,,, eh':thumbup:


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

They mostly speak bafflegab in Ontario because thats where most of the politicians are.

Thats is where most of our tax dollars go - Ontario :furious:


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Mudshark said:


> They mostly speak bafflegab in Ontario because thats where most of the politicians are.
> 
> Thats is where most of our tax dollars go - Ontario :furious:


well it's about time, considering we supported the rest of the country for the pass 100 years. And how can someone from the left coast be miffed . We finally voted left wing, and now were going bankrupt.:yes:

But be happy, Quebec voted separatist again. That means they will be wanting more money from us, so they won't leave.

maybe we should tell the Americans there's lots of oil in Quebec, then we can be done with them:whistling2:


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

cazna said:


> Glad you understood me, I mumble a bit sometimes,


Thats not mumbling, I mumble.... people think I'm the voice-over guy for Boomhauer on King of the hill :yes:


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

2buckcanuck said:


> I missed a doll
> 
> Don't forget, those houses you see us do, we can't afford them, or a house like yours, "Cazna the rich"
> 
> ...


Well thats interesting, They said they were from Ontario, I asked them if they knew 2buck (joke) Can you afford this http://www.trademe.co.nz/Browse/Listing.aspx?id=472492940
Thats my place, For sale, Markets slow here at the moment, The booms been and gone, House prices dropping now.


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

Good job on the video Caz!
I understood everything too! 
I think I might try to procure a rebatemate as well. Seems well worth a try.


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

2buckcanuck said:


> Looks like slim must of fainted after reading your post, there's no reply:whistling2:
> 
> Unless you got a PM stating "Dear Santa, thank you for....."


Yes, I did faint a little. I sent Jim a PM, and then forgot to come back to the thread. Haven't heard back yet.....but thanks to Jim for even considering the idea:thumbsup:

By the way Cazna, nice job on the video. You've got a sexy accent.  I totally didn't just say that!


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

SlimPickins said:


> By the way Cazna, nice job on the video. You've got a sexy accent.  I totally didn't just say that!


If i said that I would never hear the end of it!


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

SlimPickins said:


> You've got a sexy accent.  I totally didn't just say that!


Ooooh I thay, thumbody's got a little boyfwend.

:laughing:


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

That's a nice home cazna. :thumbup:

NO LAWN? You don't have to cut grass?

I am so jealous ! I guess I have one tool you don't..now I have to go outside and crank it up to cut my 1 acre lawn

Again..nice work ''Cazna with no mower''


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Kiwiman said:


> Thats not mumbling, I mumble.... people think I'm the voice-over guy for Boomhauer on King of the hill :yes:


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

moore said:


> That's a nice home cazna. :thumbup:
> 
> NO LAWN? You don't have to cut grass?
> 
> ...


Thanks moore, Lawns decks and landscaping will be happening slowly the the years to come, It was all lawn but we dug it out and backfilled gravel for drainage, foundation etc.

A sexy accent??, Sh!t now im worryed, Lucky im 10,000 miles away.

I think you would like a rebatemate PT, Your the type of dude that would spend the time using one to make it easier later on. Get one and make a better clip than me.

2buck has a link for a kiwi girls accent, Ask him for that one :whistling2:


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

cazna said:


> I think you would like a rebatemate PT, Your the type of dude that would spend the time using one to make it easier later on. Get one and make a better clip than me.


I think you're absolutely right.
I was telling the boys about it at work today! I think I will try to get one somehow. I can at least make a video. :thumbsup:


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

PrecisionTaping said:


> I think you're absolutely right.
> I was telling the boys about it at work today! I think I will try to get one somehow. I can at least make a video. :thumbsup:


 
Jim, Oh Jim, PTs more of a show off than me, Hes keen, Get those Rebatemates to canada bro :thumbsup::yes:


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

cazna said:


> Jim, Oh Jim, PTs more of a show off than me, Hes keen, Get those Rebatemates to canada bro :thumbsup::yes:


Jim? Oh Jim!?


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

On an earlier thread on the RebateMate I suggested to gazman that it looked like it could be made by modifying an angle grinder. These toys are fairly pricey down under and do not appear to be available up here. Anyone handy with machining new parts should be able to build one. Someone should try it, I dont think I will get around to it.


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

Mudshark said:


> On an earlier thread on the RebateMate I suggested to gazman that it looked like it could be made by modifying an angle grinder. These toys are fairly pricey down under and do not appear to be available up here. Anyone handy with machining new parts should be able to build one. Someone should try it, I dont think I will get around to it.




You are actually very right....Hmmm.....I might give that a try..


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

Kiwiman said:


> Ooooh I thay, thumbody's got a little boyfwend.
> 
> :laughing:


I jutht thought I would give you guyth thumthing to laugh at me about. Thumthing other than my work prothetheth. :blink:


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

I had a nice little chat with the rebatemate folks this afternoon. I'm looking forward to taking this tool for a test drive:thumbsup: I had no idea you could also use it on Hardie products

He said "this is a quality machine, not something you'd pick up at Wal-mart" My kind of guy, and definitely my kind of tool:thumbup:


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

Were you talking to Bill? He is the inventor, and a real nice bloke as well. He lives about an hour from me.


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

gazman said:


> Were you talking to Bill? He is the inventor, and a real nice bloke as well. He lives about an hour from me.


John Clear is who Jim Swain put me and in Slim in touch with.


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

John is in charge of marketing. He is Bills cousin, and a nice bloke.


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

gazman said:


> Were you talking to Bill? He is the inventor, and a real nice bloke as well. He lives about an hour from me.


I'm embarrassed to say it (but as you know I'm usually honest to the point of recklessness), but I'm not sure who I talked to. 

I took the call a few minutes after getting to my 4 year old son's first soccer practice, I was outside, and at first I had difficulty with our difference in English. He introduced himself, and I missed it, and totally forgot to ask for clarification. 

That being said, it was a great conversation, and I feel as if I have a personal relationship with the company now.



gazman said:


> John is in charge of marketing. He is Bills cousin, and a nice bloke.


I thought I heard him say his name was John, but I wasn't 100% positive.


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

Well, the Rebatemate finally came in the mail today!:thumbsup:

It looks like a pretty burly tool, and I don't think I've ever seen a diamond wheel like the one it has. John says that for wallboard, the blade will last 2-3 years......not bad!

I'm not going to have a chance to put it to use for about a week or so, once I'm done rebuilding this garage-turned photography studio/office. What a nasty little job......24' span with 2x4s, breaking over "beams" made of sistered 2x6. Had a 2" sag from all the years of settling. Oh yeah, and it was a 1/2 in 12 pitch We tore the roof off and had some trusses built. Lots of rot and ants and just plain bad mojo. It's on it's way to becoming pretty nice though. I'll take some pictures when it comes time to rock it and use the rebatemate.:thumbup:


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

Wednesday rock gets stocked on this job I've been building, Thursday will see the Rebatemate getting a test drive. :thumbsup:

I'll probably have to send it on to PT after that, next drywall job is a few months out  I've been doing a lot more full-scale remodel and woodworking......good for me, not so good for the local drywall :lol::blink:


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

SlimPickins said:


> Wednesday rock gets stocked on this job I've been building, Thursday will see the Rebatemate getting a test drive. :thumbsup:
> 
> I'll probably have to send it on to PT after that, next drywall job is a few months out  I've been doing a lot more full-scale remodel and woodworking......good for me, not so good for the local drywall :lol::blink:


Well John Clear from RebateMate expressed to me that any other members of DrywallTalk who wanted to use it after I was done with it to just let me know. So whenever Slim sends it off to me, I'll field test it and make a video review for everyone and I can gladly ship it off to somebody else next.
Anyone interested?
I can mail it back to you Slim :jester:


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

SlimPickins said:


> Wednesday rock gets stocked on this job I've been building, Thursday will see the Rebatemate getting a test drive. :thumbsup:
> 
> I'll probably have to send it on to PT after that, next drywall job is a few months out  I've been doing a lot more full-scale remodel and woodworking......good for me, not so good for the local drywall :lol::blink:


Slim, when you use the RebateMate it is important to have the rock sitting "flat". I usually slide a piece of steel angle under it to make sure. If not the paper can get ripples in it and it makes it hard to glue down.
When using it keep firm downward pressure on the machine, and move at a steady pace. Too slow and the paper will over heat and ripple. DONT USE IT WITHOUT A VACUUM. It needs the vac to clear the dust from the blade. And besides that you will look like a snowman.
Any questions send me a PM.


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Good ponits gaz, I also found you cant go back with it, Only forward in one sweep, If you move it about it will damage the face paper, Not cut a nice groove etc, I had 3 different people use it at my place and we all seemed to have our own way at the start, I did some practice runs first, The main sheet i wanted to get right was the one in my vid where the sheets run one way then run the other in the next room, I had to go to the hardware store to get some more screws, When i came back the builder had his first go on that very sheet i wanted perfect and made a mess of it as i said in my clip, Man i was pissed, He watched me practice run and ruin a few, Yet his first go was on a 6m sheet i wanted right, :furious: Anyway, its still come up great so its ok. I also found brush the glue both sides, really load it, Wait 20 seconds, then press it down with a two inch blade, Make sure its supported underneith as the sheet can break easy doing this, The 20 second or so wait allowed the glue to tack up a little and it stuck better, Doing it straight away it didnt stick so well and some spots bubbled. Also, Its quite surprising just how hard you gotta shove that thing so the sheet your doing needs clamped or someone to hold it.


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

gazman said:


> Slim, when you use the RebateMate it is important to have the rock sitting "flat". I usually slide a piece of steel angle under it to make sure. If not the paper can get ripples in it and it makes it hard to glue down.
> When using it keep firm downward pressure on the machine, and move at a steady pace. Too slow and the paper will over heat and ripple. DONT USE IT WITHOUT A VACUUM. It needs the vac to clear the dust from the blade. And besides that you will look like a snowman.
> Any questions send me a PM.


Good advice about having the rock sit flat.:thumbsup: One of the big challenges I'm facing is how to effectively cut the rebate when our rock is stocked standing up (flat stocks only on large commercial jobs). I'm a solo guy, and moving 5/8 is going to be a bit of a wanker.

As for the vacuum, I'm not silly enough to even TRY cutting drywall with a diamond wheel and not using dust collection! Anyone who does would have to be.......something:laughing:



cazna said:


> Good ponits gaz, I also found you cant go back with it, Only forward in one sweep, If you move it about it will damage the face paper, Not cut a nice groove etc, I had 3 different people use it at my place and we all seemed to have our own way at the start, I did some practice runs first, The main sheet i wanted to get right was the one in my vid where the sheets run one way then run the other in the next room, I had to go to the hardware store to get some more screws, When i came back the builder had his first go on that very sheet i wanted perfect and made a mess of it as i said in my clip, Man i was pissed, He watched me practice run and ruin a few, Yet his first go was on a 6m sheet i wanted right, :furious: Anyway, its still come up great so its ok. I also found brush the glue both sides, really load it, Wait 20 seconds, then press it down with a two inch blade, Make sure its supported underneith as the sheet can break easy doing this, The 20 second or so wait allowed the glue to tack up a little and it stuck better, Doing it straight away it didnt stick so well and some spots bubbled. Also, Its quite surprising just how hard you gotta shove that thing so the sheet your doing needs clamped or someone to hold it.


John told me I could use 3M Super 77 adhesive on the joints so I'm going to give that a shot, it will allow me to skip having to use a brush on the joints.

Thanks also for reminding me to use a test piece first..it would be easy to forget in the excitement of the moment:thumbsup:


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

Earlier this year I spoke with Bill from Rebate Mate and he said to give the 3M spray glue a go instead of the brush on variety. So I have been using the spray for a few months now with great results. It speeds up the process, is cleaner, and the paper sits flatter. Judge for yourself.


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Looks so neat and tidy Gaz, Awsome stuff.


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

Now if they can just invent a similar tool that could rebate butts after the board is put up (existing drywall) :yes:
I guess it wouldn't be hard to cut the rebate but the problem would be no flap of paper left to glue back down.
Fibafuse the cut paper edge? but then that would be a high spot.
Justme and Slim might be able to brainstorm this one :yes:


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

Kiwiman said:


> Now if they can just invent a similar tool that could rebate butts after the board is put up (existing drywall) :yes:
> I guess it wouldn't be hard to cut the rebate but the problem would be no flap of paper left to glue back down.
> Fibafuse the cut paper edge? but then that would be a high spot.
> Justme and Slim might be able to brainstorm this one :yes:


If they redesigned the vacuum attachment (and I suppose the registering plate also), it could be used on the wall, but the problem would be getting it up against the ceiling. It wouldn't be the end of the world to kerf the ceiling, but to do so you'd have exposed blade spinning around, and less effective dust extraction. Hmmm......now you've got me thinking.:yes:


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

Kiwiman said:


> Now if they can just invent a similar tool that could rebate butts after the board is put up (existing drywall) :yes:
> I guess it wouldn't be hard to cut the rebate but the problem would be no flap of paper left to glue back down.
> Fibafuse the cut paper edge? but then that would be a high spot.
> Justme and Slim might be able to brainstorm this one :yes:


Interesting challenge, and a worthy enough one I'd say.

Since I've a few things on my plate right now in the innovation arena, before I add something more I'll let Slim and whoever else wants to, take a run at it right now.


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

The Rebate Mate has hit the US and Canada. It has been picked up by Grabber. I spoke with John from Rebate Mate today, they were on the Grabber stand at Vegas. He said that it was very well received. It is a good tool I hope it does well.


----------



## 800PoundGuerrilla (Nov 24, 2013)

Very interested to know if the RebateMate is still an instrument to be played, or has the novelty worn off ... the thrill is gone? Is it the workout machine that has become a place to hang your clothes?
I would really appreciate hearing from those who expressed real enthusiasm in this thread from the get go. I've been working with many who've expressed that the tool works great, but seem to loose enthusiasm when trying to monetize the benefits experienced. What's in your hearts and on your minds?


----------



## 800PoundGuerrilla (Nov 24, 2013)

I need me some more RebateMate stories told of experiences experienced.


----------



## 800PoundGuerrilla (Nov 24, 2013)

RebateMate as a tool is pretty straight forward. There are some that can't seem to keep the guide plate flat on the surface of the rock and/or tight to the edge of the rock. There are some who can't maintain an optimum speed for milling.

RebateMate as a system … as a complete process seems to present some challenges for some: using an unsatisfactory adhesive; lacking the taping skills or just plain not paying attention when reapplying the paper; using lightweight joint compound to tape the rebated joint, etc.

I've been working to make the process of applying adhesive and reapplying paper more universally satisfactory. One method utilizes 3M 77 spray and a bead of hot melt glue at the shoulder, then reapplying the paper with a carpet tucking tool that has a rounded edge on the blade. The other method utilizes a mixture of RebateMate Premium Adhesive and USG All Purpose Joint Compound applied as a bead of the mixture dispensed using a condiment bottle, then reapplying the paper with the same carpet tucking tool.

Who among us (in the Drywall Talk community) is using the RebateMate? What kind of experiences are you experiencing? What issues have you had, and how have you addressed them?


----------

